# This is the absolute best built over designed little blower you will ever find.



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

found this browsing the local craigslist




https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/5984748879.html

This is the absolute best built over designed little blower you will ever find.

I believe it is a Honda that did not last in production due to the high cost. Look at the auger, thick steel, and there is no cheap stamped sheet metal anywhere.

The design and quality of this little machine will blow you away. Look at the gear box off the engine, complete overkill , all cast iron.

New, I was the first one to try it out.

Honda GX160 engine, not a two cycle. Very powerful, and unlike Toro the paddles can be changed easily.

This is new from the factory. I also have a complete new blower from the factory in spare parts, but this will never ever break down.

You will never ever find a little blower like this anywhere, if you did it would be over $800 dollars or more.

show contact info with questions.

You will not believe the design and quality of this. Incredible.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I like the HUGE China Export label.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I sent him an email asking why it had the China Export label if it was built by Honda. His response:

"I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT, BUT I SAID IT HAS NO TAGS, AND I REALLY DON'T KNOW IF IT IS A Honda OR NOT."


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Aaaah Grasshopper, good catch (_I sent him an email asking why it had the China Export label if it was built by Honda._)...:images:

Now I know what to look for.


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Do you mean the CE label. That's just "Certification Europe", sort of like an UL Underwriters Laboratory certification. Nothing to do with China.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Somebody should ask him for the model number and serial number


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its probably not a Honda..but..what is it?
It looks like it could be a Honda except it seems too primitive..but also oddly, it does look well-built.
Could it be a really old "entry-level" Honda from the 70's or 80's perhaps?
hmm..it is an interesting machine!

The guy who wrote the ad is a bit too creative though! 

Scot


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It's been up on CL for a long time.........
I don't know how people can try to lie so bad (or should I say so well....???) ....... 

[email protected], 
You must have missed the launch of this latest New Honda Single Stage Snowblower Model...... :laugh::blush::roll3yes:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

That thing was on cl since last year, guy never sold it. He never will at that price, the things worth 50 bucks tops for the engine. I can use it on something that's not a total pos. That is of course if the block has the Honda stamp under the gas tank


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

does look like a little tank for blowing decks and walkways.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification on the CE - I have read and heard a few times that it meant China.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE_marking


----------

